# I think matwork is more important for SD than tachiwaza?  Do you agree?



## Freestyler777 (May 21, 2007)

Just wanted to know some other judokas opinions'.


----------



## bignick (May 21, 2007)

As always, just look out for there buddy to stomp you in the head while you are on the ground.  

Or even better, have a friend nearby to stomp on theirs. 

I can't imagine a fight ever starting on the ground and with some luck it won't end up there.  So I would have to disagree.  I think that your standing technique is much more important.  It is very hard to run away while your on the ground.


----------



## MarkBarlow (May 22, 2007)

It's important to be able to defend yourself standing or on the ground.  Ignoring either is an invitation to get stomped.


----------

